# Dubai Water - Safe to Drink?



## Nightshadow

I feel like the chick in the Sex in the City movie... is it Kristen Davis? The hot one... so this morning Im showering and I accidentally drank a bit of the water... ok fine, it was like a few ounces worth. Now Im panicking Im going to get some stomach infection or something... 

So.....will I live?


----------



## PVD04

The water here is safe to drink. The only worry is the condition of the plumbing system in your building. Since most buildings in Dubai are relatively new and mostly moderately well maintained you should be safe. I brush my teeth with the water, cook with the water, and occasionally drink a glass if I happen to run out of bottled.


----------



## Maz25

Nightshadow said:


> I feel like the chick in the Sex in the City movie... is it Kristen Davis? The hot one... so this morning Im showering and I accidentally drank a bit of the water... ok fine, it was like a few ounces worth. Now Im panicking Im going to get some stomach infection or something...
> 
> So.....will I live?


I think that you'll live! 

Seriously though, the water is safe to drink. A lot of expats (myself included) however do not rate the taste and hence prefer to buy bottled water. But that said, there are loads of people who drink tap water.


----------



## Deanne Z

Nightshadow said:


> I feel like the chick in the Sex in the City movie... is it Kristen Davis? The hot one... so this morning Im showering and I accidentally drank a bit of the water... ok fine, it was like a few ounces worth. Now Im panicking Im going to get some stomach infection or something...
> 
> So.....will I live?


hahahahahahaha 
I always drink bottled water but I use the water (from the plumb) to brush my teeth everyday (my friend even only uses bottled water to brush her teeth) and I'm pretty sure that I have drunk some by accident. I've been doing this for almost a year and I have never been worried about it...but after I read what you posted ..stomach infection..now I'm starting to be worried now..lol


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Nightshadow said:


> I feel like the chick in the Sex in the City movie... is it Kristen Davis? The hot one... so this morning Im showering and I accidentally drank a bit of the water... ok fine, it was like a few ounces worth. Now Im panicking Im going to get some stomach infection or something...
> 
> So.....will I live?


The water is pretty good here and it is treated. When I drink water here from the tap I cannot feel any taste. Sure it depends on the plumbing of your place. I would not for example drink directly from the tap back home in Canada because the plumbing has been there for over 20 years.

been drinking from the tap water from day 1 and so far so good. I feel no taste whatsoever. In London I swear I could feel the taste and it was calcium. Londoners jump in to explain because I believe that it was calcium!

I do drink bottled water but I am very picky with the minerals. Some companies selling bottled water do not even care to display its contents and those you should avoid drinking because you might be paying to drink bottled tap water or else


----------



## Moe78

it's drinkable but just don't make it your regular source, always best to buy water since it is dirt cheap in comparison to most countries.


----------



## Gavtek

The only reason I don't drink the tap water is that at its coldest, it's warm, and then only gets hotter, I prefer it to be ice cold.


----------



## funkyant

I've been drinking the tap water in Discovery Gardens for 6 months and I haven't been sick at all since I've been here.

I think there is a stigma attached to the fact that the water is desalinated and some is even recycled waste water, which is why many people won't drink it.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I was using bottled water for my marine tank for a few months. The label didnt look TOOO bad... Then I tested the water. The numbers were always way lower printed on the bottles then the water tested at. Nitrates are much higher, phosphates higher, magnesium higher... etc. I water down my bottled water I drink now with 0 TDS water from my R/O DI unit I got for my tank.


----------



## Deanne Z

Gavtek said:


> The only reason I don't drink the tap water is that at its coldest, it's warm, and then only gets hotter, I prefer it to be ice cold.


This is interesting, it reminds me of a client who came to visit our office several weeks ago, He asked me for a glass of water. In China, people don't like to drink ice cold water. We also think it's more polite to serve guests warm water or hot tea. Then I gave him a glass of warm water ( ice old water + hot water), he was a little bit unhappy about it, hahahahaha


----------



## Gavtek

Jynxgirl said:


> I was using bottled water for my marine tank for a few months. The label didnt look TOOO bad... Then I tested the water. The numbers were always way lower printed on the bottles then the water tested at. Nitrates are much higher, phosphates higher, magnesium higher... etc. I water down my bottled water I drink now with 0 TDS water from my R/O DI unit I got for my tank.


I have no idea what any of this means. If I continue drinking bottled water, am I going to die?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Gavtek said:


> I have no idea what any of this means. If I continue drinking bottled water, am I going to die?


You might! 

It means bottled water has lots of extra 'stuff' in it that isnt listed on the bottle or they list much lower then what actually is in it. You might as well drink the tap water.


----------



## Maz25

Gavtek said:


> I have no idea what any of this means. If I continue drinking bottled water, am I going to die?


I wouldn't even go down that road! If we all spend our lives scrutinising labels, there won't be anything left to eat and drink that doesn't carry a potential death sentence. We live in a world of processed food and drink that for the most part has been genetically altered or had wide range of chemicals added to give it some flavour, make it last longer, etc.

And on that note, I'm going to have a glass of bottled water...if you don't hear from me in the next 2 minutes, call an ambulance.


----------



## Rochelle

*sets the stopwatch* 

you daredevil you!


----------



## Maz25

Rochelle said:


> *sets the stopwatch*
> 
> you daredevil you!


False alarm. No need to call the ambulance; I seem to have survived that glass of water.


----------



## Rochelle

Phew!!


----------



## Moe78

drat! there goes another excuse to have a forum event, a forum funeral


----------



## Jynxgirl

Just dont go knocking anyone off just to have this forum funeral.


----------



## pamela0810

Forum funeral!  geez, we Dubai people are twisted!
So Kriste...er...Nightshadow, I think you'll be fine. my 3 year old son always drinks some of the water while he's taking a bath, especially when I ask him not to! I've met you and you're a little bigger than him  so don't worry too much about it!


----------



## Moe78

Jynxgirl said:


> Just dont go knocking anyone off just to have this forum funeral.


Awwwww 




pamela0810 said:


> Forum funeral! geez, we Dubai people are twisted!


It's the heat, fries the brains. As for me, I was born twisted


----------



## brian10421

The issue is water from the shower, as opposed to water from the cold tap. I would not drink water from the shower in the UK. Water that has gone through a heating system is dodgy to drink.

If you experience at least two of the following symptoms you may have a serious problem:
1. A desire to go to the pub
2. Frustration at various things in Dubai
3. Wanting to stay in bed some mornings and not go to work
4. Thinking Friday is Saturday and Monday is Tuesday
5. Posting on expat forums and reading other posts

Oh no - I think I've got whatever it is!


----------



## Moe78

me too! I think I've got ALL those symptoms. Tell me doc, am I gonna live?!


----------



## pamela0810

Being in Dubai is like being institutionalised.....may as well continue drinking from the tap!


----------



## sabfrance

The water is totally safe... so I'm told... particularly when mixed with Scotch...


----------



## Fatenhappy

I really never get past this ... why drink bottled water (exception of course being out of the Ganges or the like) Been a lot of places all over the world and nearly every time drank exactly what the locals do ... no problemo!

Had a mate in Oman who swore by only drinking bottled water and finished up with a mineral over issuance problem!

Drank the local water here too until the little lovely finished up putting a filter on in it (interfering women) ... then I simply changed to G&T's, wine or Bundy and coke ... once again now .... no problemo !!!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Jynxgirl said:


> You might!
> 
> It means bottled water has lots of extra 'stuff' in it that isnt listed on the bottle or they list much lower then what actually is in it. You might as well drink the tap water.


This is assuming that the 50 AED water testing kit is more accurate then the test done at the site of the water collection! Especially since the testing kit your are using is for salt water! Come on jynx, you may hate the place but be fair! 

I miss the tap water from home. Used to taste really nice,


----------



## Jynxgirl

Bigjimbo said:


> This is assuming that the 50 AED water testing kit is more accurate then the test done at the site of the water collection! Especially since the testing kit your are using is for salt water!


I am quite sure my test kit is accurate. Quite sure. I am a biologist with a minor in chemistry. I am saying this about bottled water. I can go do a test of the water out the tap to compare.


----------



## Nightshadow

brian10421 said:


> 4. Thinking Friday is Saturday and Monday is Tuesday


LOL. Im still struggling with the whole Thursday is Friday and Sunday is Monday crap. I hate it. Totally throws me off.


----------



## trashcan

Nightshadow said:


> I feel like the chick in the Sex in the City movie... is it Kristen Davis? The hot one... so this morning Im showering and I accidentally drank a bit of the water... ok fine, it was like a few ounces worth. Now Im panicking Im going to get some stomach infection or something...
> 
> So.....will I live?


just a quick advise 

In the upper-right hand side of the forums there is a search option. It says USER CP, FAQ, Community, etc... find search. Type in WATER and go through all the previous posts, youll find TONS of helpful information and answers to all your questions!

I did search and found a good big thread about drinking water... this might be helpful 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/12447-dubai-tap-water.html


----------



## Nightshadow

trashcan said:


> just a quick advise
> 
> In the upper-right hand side of the forums there is a search option. It says USER CP, FAQ, Community, etc... find search. Type in WATER and go through all the previous posts, youll find TONS of helpful information and answers to all your questions!
> 
> I did search and found a good big thread about drinking water... this might be helpful
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/12447-dubai-tap-water.html


lol, ah sarcasm is lost on some people.


----------



## trashcan

Nightshadow said:


> lol, ah sarcasm is lost on some people.


oh really, now its about sarcasm.. 

so i can create a duplicate thread with hint of sarcasm and i will not be punished by search nazis??? 

now i know...


----------



## dizzyizzy

can you please stay on topic or move to the lounge for chit chat...


----------



## luckydxb

Tap water isnt safe.

maybe some newer areas like the marina.


----------



## Maz25

luckydxb said:


> Tap water isnt safe.
> 
> maybe some newer areas like the marina.


That is actually incorrect.

Tap water is safe to drink in UAE. Some people are however averse to the taste (personal choice rather than anything else) but beyond that, the water that flows through your taps is potable. The water may be desalinated but it has been treated and certainly does not carry any health risk.


----------



## Blommja

I only drink tap water... Still fine after 1,5 years.


----------



## Rutilius

Most of the water network is asbestos cement! The newer ones are fiberglass. How is that safe?


----------



## Rainmaker

The water in Dubai IS desalinated and you can have a stomach ache if you drink too much. Better install a purifier or filter.


----------

